# Night Out Dubai Expats Roll Call



## Iron Horse (Apr 10, 2008)

Alli, I was about to do this tonight, but you just beat me to the spot.

For those attending, post if you will be there and how many. Tables are first come first served. Send me a pm and I'll get you my mobile so when you arrive you can find where we'll be.


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

I should be there 8-8.30 and should be arriving with Pasanada....think she has your number already


----------



## alli (Mar 6, 2008)

Present! Should be there around 7:30, gota get home and get pretty before venturing out to meet internet pals!


----------



## Danny Dubai (Jul 5, 2008)

Iron Horse If you can put 2 down from the new Essex ex pat community we be there around 8 cheers


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Hopefully the man & I will pop in for a couple, arriving between 7.30 & 8.00pm.

(I've hurt my back so will need a seat though.)

-


----------



## Lupo (Jul 13, 2008)

Hi, we will be there at about 7:30. Please consider 2 persons.


----------



## Iron Horse (Apr 10, 2008)

Bumped up for those attending to let it be known.


----------



## SassyParamedic (Jun 24, 2008)

Ok ya'll save some of that fun for when i get there. Hubby should be going any day now. Just waiting on the company who hired him to have Simulator scheduled in Paris for his recert in the airbus. I guess i have to wait the 90 days until he can sponsor me ? Gonna be tough waiting ! not sure if his company is going to sponsor me as well or what is going on ! But i can't wait to get to meet all of you. Also. with the money we'll be making and saving, we're going to try to buy a boat.. so get ready all to hit the water in Dubai later on !!


----------



## mazdaRX8 (Jul 13, 2008)

hey guys, i might roll in. BarZar gonna be impossible to come if I go alone?
Also what time are you guys plannin' to stay there till?


----------



## kariem1510 (Jul 1, 2008)

I could be there by 7pm Iron Horse, I know this might sound really stupid, but Since I new to the board, i guess that could be my excuse, i'm afraid I don't know how to PM you.so please give me a clue.sorry for the inconvenience.


----------



## kariem1510 (Jul 1, 2008)

Don't waste your breath, I figured it out.thanks.


----------



## Tom_Sw4mpy (Jul 15, 2008)

Woah - good thing I was bored at home tonight and found out about this night. Would love to come to this night. Just flew down three days ago and come from a VERY social background. Am 21 if that matters.

IF anyone is up for anything tomorrow as well - I won't be doing much.

Cheers


----------



## Lupo (Jul 13, 2008)

Hi Iron Horse,
I would like to give you my mobile no. but I also do not know how to send it...


----------



## Obz (Jul 8, 2008)

Hi,

I will be there, hopefully around 7.30pm, with a couple of people

Cheers


----------



## BLM (Jan 31, 2008)

We should be there around 8pm. And I have about 6 people in tow 

Private Messaging - just click on the person's name, an options box pops up and its in there


----------



## katiepotato (Apr 29, 2008)

will be there 7.30 - 8ish

see you all tomorrow


----------



## kariem1510 (Jul 1, 2008)

see you all tomorrow...if anyone is planning to come early, I'll be there by seven...looking forward to the meet-up


----------



## kariem1510 (Jul 1, 2008)

Iron Horse, I Pm-ed you my number.
see ya tomorrow


----------



## Lupo (Jul 13, 2008)

Oh yes...Thank you.

I sent my mobile no. to you, Iron horse.

See you all tomorow.


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

I'll be there, as Ogri stated earlier!! 

Can't wait to meet you all at long last!!


----------



## kariem1510 (Jul 1, 2008)

I couldn't find anybody yesterday, Did you guys manage to find eachother?


----------



## Sam75 (Jul 2, 2008)

Great night out and met some fantastic people. Thanks for organising, Iron Horse


----------



## Persian-kitty (Jun 19, 2008)

hi 
Oh NOOOO....just missed it as I had no internet, so when is the next one....


----------



## BLM (Jan 31, 2008)

Fantastic night out - thanks for organising Iron Horse! It's so great to finally put online personalities to faces  Although I did feel like I was at some computer geek's convention having to introduce myself by my online name (my initials I might add!) first....hilarious!


----------



## shinny_girl (Apr 4, 2008)

enjoyed it but i had to leave soon to join my friends for dinner

looking forward to meet you soon...


----------



## kariem1510 (Jul 1, 2008)

Iron horse, BLM, how did u guys find eachother, I couldn't find u.and I didn't get Iron horse's number so i couldn't call.I kept looking for the sign on the table but i couldn't find it either.I managed to meet a couple from newzealand and I spent the night with them though.


----------



## Iron Horse (Apr 10, 2008)

kariem1510 said:


> Iron horse, BLM, how did u guys find eachother, I couldn't find u.and I didn't get Iron horse's number so i couldn't call.I kept looking for the sign on the table but i couldn't find it either.I managed to meet a couple from newzealand and I spent the night with them though.


The sign on the table was only a possibility. As the place takes no reservations for tables, first come first serve, we weren't going to carry around a sign. For the next go-round if you send a private message with your mobile we can speak before arrival so we'll all know where the rendezvous point is at. Or just look for BLM's avatar in real life.

The Kiwi's must have been entertaining. I haven't met one yet who doesn't want to discuss NZ beef versus American beef. 

We'll see you at the next one.


----------



## kariem1510 (Jul 1, 2008)

LOL, They're were really friendly, felt like we go way back, Actually rob was from NY & Debbie was from London, they were real party people.
I pm-ed u my number,guess u didn't get it. See you next time.
Hope u all had fun too.


----------



## alli (Mar 6, 2008)

What a night - and what a feed! Best steak ever!!! So good to meet you all!!


----------



## mazdaRX8 (Jul 13, 2008)

Yeah, good night... I think I was pretty toasted too 
Iron Horse: Great job on organizing the event!


----------



## Iron Horse (Apr 10, 2008)

kariem1510 said:


> LOL, They're were really friendly, felt like we go way back, Actually rob was from NY & Debbie was from London, they were real party people.
> I pm-ed u my number,guess u didn't get it. See you next time.
> Hope u all had fun too.


I do have to apologize, as you did send me a note with your number and I didn't reply. I sent it to you for future events. Please accept my apologies and to anyone else I missed.


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Glad Ogri and I found you, Ironhorse! 

Thanks for arranging the evening, it was great putting faces to names!


----------

